# gtx 580 or gtx 560 ti sli



## arko1983 (Mar 28, 2011)

gtx 580 ------------27k(msi twin frozr ii) +tax(more inclined on this)
or 
gtx 560 ti sli--------2 x 14k =28k(msi twin frozr ii) +tax

gtx 580 = single gpu so can add 1 later if price drops

gtx 560 sli = better than 580 but no more upgrades

so what u think guys?
----------------------------------------------------------
core i7 920,gigabyte ex 58 extreme
corsair 1000hx,corsair 3x 2gb dominator
xfx  9800 gtx+, coolermaster atcs 840 with custom paint job
24" dell led monitor,


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2011)

IMO buy a Single Asus Direct CU II GTX580 - 28k, its enough for a 24" now.

Later when 580 price will drop, then buy another, that will be more future proof.

Buying 2 X GTX 560 & making them SLI, will be a block of two PCI slots than a futureproof.

Don't sell your 9800GTX, use it as a PHYSX card with your GTX 580, you can play all the games @ Higher settings as well as with amazing graphics quality.

I hope your Gigabyte X58 Extreme supports tri - sli, so utilize the other one later.


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 28, 2011)

i am getting 4.5 k for that card(9800gtx+) so will sell it,as for asus card its 3 slot so cant tri sli or add card to physx +2 cards in sli in 1& 2 slot will have no space =heat


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2011)

Sell the 9800GTX+, get a single GTX 580. A single card is always less complicated than a GTX 560 SLI. , though it depends on your gaming need. If you are not that hardcore gamer, then I'd say save budget and go for a GTX 570.
and I don't know what's the advantage of PhysX by keeping 9800GTX+, if you were going for AMD then it's different, but GTX 580 is a Nvidia one, so it will have it's own PhysX, may be I am wrong!


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2011)

arko1983 said:


> i am getting 4.5 k for that card(9800gtx+) so will sell it,as for asus card its 3 slot so cant tri sli or add card to physx +2 cards in sli in 1& 2 slot will have no space =heat



In that case, just Buy Zotac 580 or Asus 580 [*ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Graphics Cards - ASUS ENGTX580/2DI/1536MD5*] & no need to sell 9800, it can be used for Physx, new games have started supporting this.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2011)

Get GTX 580. Single card > multi-GPU set up, atleast for me.

If you really want to get a multi-GPU set up, then it makes more sense to go for HD 6950 2GB CF. They scale better than GTX 560 SLI. Heck, HD 6950 2GB CF is also slightly better than GTX 570 SLI. My suggestion would still be to go for GTX 580.



d3p5kor said:


> new games have started supporting this.


The only new game which will be supporting PhysX this year is Batman: Arkhan City. PhysX hasn't lit the world on fire unlike nVidia would like to portray. yes, even in new games too.


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2011)

ico said:


> The only new game which will be supporting PhysX this year is Batman: Arkhan City. PhysX hasn't lit the world on fire unlike nVidia would like to portray. yes, even in new games too.



^^Yep, Agree, but Physx has a amazing effect on the gameplay.

As per my experience, few are listed below.

1. Mafia 2.
2. Homefront
3. Mirror Edge.

I'm not sure of others, as i played only the above till date.


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 28, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> In that case, just Buy Zotac 580 or Asus 580 [*ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Graphics Cards - ASUS ENGTX580/2DI/1536MD5*] & no need to sell 9800, it can be used for Physx, new games have started supporting this.



wat is wrong with msi twin frozr?(read some review and keeps the card cool than reference cooler)
zotac gtx 580 ->25k
msi twin frozr -> 27k
asus 3 slot cooler-> 28k

which 1 now?
will buy 2morrow so guys a little help


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2011)

oh dude, i didn't see that.

MSI runs more cooler than Asus ENGTX 580, no doubt about it.

Go with it, if available.


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^Yep, Agree, but Physx has a amazing effect on the gameplay.
> 
> As per my experience, few are listed below.
> 
> 1. Mafia 2.



Game is equally good without physx enabled.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

Get the *msi twin frozrII gtx 580*. Really a terrific gpu. 

Though asus direct cu II is my personal fav but is pricey and has a triple slot cooler and you might face problems adding a second card in the future if your cabby is not a full tower.

Gtx 570 sli is also a great choice and is better than 69502gb cfx imo. You will also get good physx performance.

But stick with a single 580. Hassle free than a multigpu setup.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry for hijacking this thread, but yes Even i wanna buy a gtx 580 and at 1st i was adament on buying the ASUS enGTX 580 Direct Cu II (1.5GB GPU) but then read abt the MSi GTX 580 Twin Frozr II, 

THe MSi is a gr8 card and runs  alot cooler, so wud recommend the OP this from my side...

just my 2cents.. 

btw to OP: dude, are u planning to buy the MSI card online?? are u from Mumbai..???


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 30, 2011)

finally bought it
msi twin frozr ii oc version for 28.5 k including taxes
got the oc version when i was thinking abt the normal 1.
MSI Global â€“ Graphics Card - N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC

bought it from golchait from bangalore.they have online store but u can call them and fix price.(there site is sh*t but there shop is gr8 they have 10 k cabinet in stock ie haf 932. they got me my cabbie for 15k coolermaster atcs 840.)

------------------------------------------------------
core i7 920,gigabyte ex 58 extreme
corsair 1000hx,corsair 3x 2gb dominator
msi gtx 580 twin frozr ii/oc, 
coolermaster atcs 840
24" dell led monitor,


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 31, 2011)

^^

congratsss on ur purchase dude...  can u gimme their contact info,... did u buy it online or went to thier shop personally..????


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Great choice and great purchase. Don't over OC them though, keep a check on temparatures regularly.


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2011)

Off Topic: Golcha IT is gr8 place in bangalore to buy stuffs as well as he have stocks, but usually he charges more sometimes & refuse to bargain even.

In front of his Shop; he has mentioned "* We don't sell things cheap like other, if you want can buy from us* "


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> In front of his Shop; he has mentioned " We don't sell things cheap like other, if you want can buy from us "



Pretty bold statement. looks like you are happy with your purchase.

BTW how is your gaming performance now?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

@OP Congrats on ur N580


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats *arko1983*. Wonderful purchase. Prices seem a bit higher. Pics please?


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry dont own a camera so no pics(lol i own nearly 1.5 lakh pc ).golchait is hard to bargain but he knows me as i bought my entire stuff from them.he didnt reduce price also but he quoted low for me. dont buy unless u know price or else u will get robbed.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 2, 2011)

borrow or steal one but give us a glimpse plzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 2, 2011)

coolgame said:


> borrow or steal one but give us a glimpse plzzzzzzzzzzzz



ok will try to borrow my sisters camera

on a side note how to use the signature in the bottom


----------



## Storm_Alias (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi there,

I am in the process of assembling a High End Gaming Computer myself and was looking for this Card or the MSI GTX 580 Lightning.

Could you be kind enough to share the Contact details/ Number , please PM or post in here.

Thank you.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Storm_Alias said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am in the process of assembling a High End Gaming Computer myself and was looking for this Card or the MSI GTX 580 Lightning.
> 
> ...



What contact details??


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 3, 2011)

finally some pics :-


----------



## Storm_Alias (Apr 3, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> What contact details??



Oh I meant the phone number or any website link of the Dealer.

But I did got the details and when I contacted them, they didn't had this card in stock right now maybe Monday or later I guess 


@arko1983: Nice pics, and the custom job on the Panel is AWESOME!~ ME WANT ONE OF THOSE!

And also please do show some fps scores ingame with high res


----------



## coolgame (Apr 4, 2011)

superb.a bit of cleaning and cable management would be good though


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 4, 2011)

coolgame said:


> superb.a bit of cleaning and cable management would be good though



i know


----------



## d3p (Apr 4, 2011)

arko1983 said:


> finally some pics :-



@Arko: Its time to spends some more time on the cable management dude, don't mind but those cable sucks IMO.

BTW Those hardware is pretty awesome.

" *core i7 920,gigabyte ex 58 extreme
corsair 1000hx,corsair 3x2gb dominator
msi gtx 580 twin frozr ii/oc,
coolermaster atcs 840
24" dell led monitor* "


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 4, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @Arko: Its time to spends some more time on the cable management dude, don't mind but those cable sucks IMO.
> 
> BTW Those hardware is pretty awesome.
> 
> ...



i bought modular 1 so less wires but cant seem to arrange them properly.will try later,some tips will be appreciated ie were to hide cables etc


----------



## Storm_Alias (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey arko,

Check out these videos, I am sure it will help you out for your Cable Management 

YouTube - PC How To - Cable Management 101

YouTube - How To: Pc Cable Management

YouTube - Cable management in the atcs 840

Enjoy!


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 5, 2011)

@ everyone : 
I too hav worst cable management ... Plz upload your own cable managed pc pics for our reference ... These will be very helpful .. I have CM 430 elite .. 
If cables run from behind also plz post rear pic also ... 


Btw :
Choose One Sapphire 6950 2gb @ 16.5 k 
Gtx 560 ?? (I don`t hav price 4 dis one)
Max budget Below 17k ... 

Keep in mind...
No GPU upgrade for 4 yrs ...  
I Wanna play all games in the future 4 or more yrs ...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 5, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> Btw :
> Choose One Sapphire 6950 2gb @ 16.5 k
> Gtx 560 ?? (I don`t hav price 4 dis one)
> Max budget Below 17k ...
> ...



Get the 6950 2GB.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 5, 2011)

@ gaurav : But ....Physx ?? 

Also u hav ne cable management in ur pc ... 
Plz upload pics ...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 5, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> @ gaurav : But ....Physx ??
> 
> Also u hav ne cable management in ur pc ...
> Plz upload pics ...



PhysX = Bad. Don't select GPU based on something which is highly specific to only a few games. Also PhysX is performance decreaser.

LOL. My PC is a nightmare. I have stardust inside my PC. 

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183129_129244867147207_100001850845312_195832_4109665_n.jpg


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 5, 2011)

Whoa !!! So much dust !!!! Blow `em using a blower !!! 

@ Physx : Yeah the only game using physx I know is Batman Arkham Asylum ... 
Ne other ???


----------



## coolgame (Apr 5, 2011)

mafia 2


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 6, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> Whoa !!! So much dust !!!! Blow `em using a blower !!!
> 
> @ Physx : Yeah the only game using physx I know is Batman Arkham Asylum ...
> Ne other ???



Metro 2033
Mirror's Edge
Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 6, 2011)

vizkid2005 i too have 430. but i too need to clean it up before posting a pic. . about gpu get sapphire hd6950 1gb for around 14.5k.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 6, 2011)

@ jas : Then Why not the 6950 2 gb ?? I anyways hav a few k saved up of mine ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 6, 2011)

vizkid will you go for a multimonitor setup or game at full hd only?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 6, 2011)

Max 2 monitors (MAYBE)... 
One is my presnt one .. the other is my old 19" viewsonic square lcd ... 

U never know .. If I culd save pocket money n buy a new monitor ... (Highly unlikely  ) ... 

But I want more future proof .. As I said NO gpu upgrade till 4 yrs ... 
If I was gonna buy 1 gb 6950 then wuldnt I also consider buying gtx 560 ti...
Dats got PhysX too ... 
The only reason I`m going with 2 gb is that I think It will be more future proof ... 
Now Thats What I think ... Views are open 4 disscsion ...


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> @ gaurav : But ....Physx ??





vizkid2005 said:


> Dats got PhysX too ...


Which games do you want to play faster? Only the 5 games which come with PhysX or all the other 100 games? (yes, HD 6950 2GB is faster, more so with high resolutions) I really feel it is dumb to see people making their buying judgment with "PhysX'. yup it looks cool to hear/listen "OMFG PHYSICS" but it is not something revolutionary. Had it been, you would have been seeing all the game developers using it to add physics effects. Currently "only" in 5 games.

Have other "proper" reasons for getting a nVidia card - PhysX is NOT one of them.



vizkid2005 said:


> The only reason I`m going with 2 gb is that I think It will be more future proof ...


yup, I'd say go with HD 6950 2GB reference version. Later when you feel the performance is not enough, it also gives you the option of unlocking itself to HD 6970 by flashing the BIOS. 1GB doesn't. This is safe from what I've read as the card has a BIOS recovery switch. I'm not suggesting you unlocking the card, only letting you aware of the available option.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ rightly said,

PhysX based games r not mainstream yet,also (to OP), buy stuff which comes easily in ur budget rather tan worrying abt d near future of games dear  

Its insane marketing gimmicks by h,ware makes,releasing stepped up/beefed up/OC,ed versions with sucha fast pace n pricetag tat to  kee up with their step in step is jus impossible  

Releasing newer gpu,s n terming the old/existing ones as (10-15%) less performing n less heat dissipation than the latest brand jus puts too much strain on  buyers pockets,but a sensible buyer is one who hs a budget n sticks to it n knows the price-2-performance ratio  

We all buy OC,ed gpus or oc capable processors n boards but 80-85% of us r jus2scared2oc tem or fear of failure wich in turn will void d warranty or render the h,ware useless,

 so buy wt ur budget permits n buy theone wich fits ur bill n not the recommendation of gaming/hardware companies dooling out insane amounts jus2get that 5-10% extra fps or performance ofcourse every card,mobo,gpu in evry 2-3months claims to b the fastest coz technological advancements r always on the rise,work,innovation wont stop


----------



## Cilus (Apr 7, 2011)

I also agree with this point...PhysX alone cannot be any deciding factor at all and believe me, a lot of better physics Engines like Havoc and Bullet are getting developed which will consumes less resource to provide better performance. Take an Example..the original Crysis. It uses its own Physics Engine, not the nVidia PhysX  but actually has better Physics design than most of the PhysX games.
And HD 6950 2 GB should be your choice as it can be unlocked to HD 6970 by just a simple BIOS update. Till date, almost all the 2 GB versions have been successfully converted in HD 6970.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 7, 2011)

ya but that unlock would void ur warranty


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

MSI and Sapphire HD 6950 are available for exactly 16k @ SMCInternational.in



coolgame said:


> ya but that unlock would void ur warranty


Just switch back to stock HD 6950 BIOS before going for a RMA.


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 7, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> LOL. My PC is a nightmare. I have stardust inside my PC.
> 
> *a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183129_129244867147207_100001850845312_195832_4109665_n.jpg



You need to read this, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/138401-configuring-dust-free-cabinet.html#post1357493


----------

